# 1000 w MH vertical in 7x7x9 tent



## BigDaddy17 (Oct 24, 2015)

I have a tent that 7 ft wide 7 feet long and 9 feet tall i framed it and covered in white poly . I'm running a 1000w MH bulb vertical with 5 plants I have mirrors reflecting the light around and it seems great they are growing like crazy. The temp is always between 70° and 75°F and the humidity dips between 30% and 40% I have a good fan system and I keep my environment well maintained. My question is 1000w going to be enough light for the veg, my plants are 2 weeks in veg and are doing fantastic , will 1000w be enough when they're a lot bigger and I switch to HPS ? Thanks BigDaddy


----------



## PKHydro (Oct 25, 2015)

Mirrors actually *absorb *light. If you want to reflect some of that light around get some mylar. Hell, even those silver thermal "blankets" that come in first aid, or safety kits, would be doing a better job than the mirrors.

What's your plan to keep the plants from growing into the bulb, what kind of training are you planning on doing? Are you hanging a the bulb bare, or in a cool tube?


----------



## BigDaddy17 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm hanging the light bare and I'm going to grow the plants in a circular pattern around the light


----------



## BigDaddy17 (Oct 25, 2015)

I figured mirrors would be better than that. I will defiantly get some better reflectors .


----------



## BigDaddy17 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## BigDaddy17 (Oct 25, 2015)

Terrible picture, my camera wont take a pic in the room what so ever.


----------



## BigDaddy17 (Oct 25, 2015)

My conditions are optimal and everything is great I use nitrogen, calcium and magnesium but is 1k lighting enough to veg and flower , should I get rid of mirror? , I have a white poly wall behind it , would that be better than the mirror?


----------



## bravedave (Oct 25, 2015)

BigDaddy17 said:


> View attachment 3528218 My conditions are optimal and everything is great I use nitrogen, calcium and magnesium but is 1k lighting enough to veg and flower , should I get rid of mirror? , I have a white poly wall behind it , would that be better than the mirror?


Yes


----------



## Danimalcookies (Oct 25, 2015)

How far is your light from the plants? Kinda hard to tell in your pic.


----------



## PKHydro (Oct 25, 2015)

BigDaddy17 said:


> View attachment 3528218 My conditions are optimal and everything is great I use nitrogen, calcium and magnesium but is 1k lighting enough to veg and flower , should I get rid of mirror? , I have a white poly wall behind it , would that be better than the mirror?


Yes the white poly will reflect more light than those mirrors. Your 1k light is enough, however those plants are going to do everything they can to grow towards the light. Simply placing them in a circle around the bulb won't do much. Your going to have to think of something, or your going to get a bunch of burnt tops.


----------



## BigDaddy17 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes its at a friend of mines house so i cant just change the conditions instantly , unfortunatly thats our problem . we have researched a lot on YouTube and are playing around with nutrients a little its our first grow and ive heard its usually terrible the first time


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Big Daddy

What I did when I started to grow vertical (first time one bulb) to prevent buds from growing into my bulb was, i used to turn my plants every couple of days in a ~45 degree angle. I had concerns doing it at the beginning because i thought it could cause stress but the plants seemed to love it. No cage needed. Harvested fat round buds. Way bigger buds than when I grew horizontal style.Using five bulbs per four plants is the real fun imo

About the mirrors..... Tests showed that flat white reflects lightrays the best. Get a bucket of flat white paint and youll be fine.

Hope this helps.

Peace


----------



## BigDaddy17 (Oct 28, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Hi Big Daddy
> 
> What I did when I started to grow vertical (first time one bulb) to prevent buds from growing into my bulb was, i used to turn my plants every couple of days in a ~45 degree angle. I had concerns doing it at the beginning because i thought it could cause stress but the plants seemed to love it. No cage needed. Harvested fat round buds. Way bigger buds than when I grew horizontal style.Using five bulbs is the real fun
> 
> ...


That's actually the most helpful advice I've gotten yet thank you. Do you know if i can get a 1000w hps bulb for my 1000w MH ballast its magnetic though? Do they make conversion bulbs compatible with the same wattage magnetic ballast ?


----------



## BigDaddy17 (Oct 28, 2015)

Also I've been hearing about parabolic reflectors and my hydro store has a 48" bright white one for $59.99 no plug though just reflector. Is it worth it ? would i yield more with a parabolic reflector above the plants almost horizontal style? Or vertical bare bulb in center of plants turning them at 45 degrees like you said?


----------



## BigDaddy17 (Oct 28, 2015)

I appreciate any help i can get. Thanks in advance


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 28, 2015)

I would not use any reflectors just barebulb. Just think about the angle how the bulb will release the light to get an idea how unusefull it is to hang the bulb up over the plants vertically.
wouldnt be vertical any more.

About ballasts....
i used magnetic hps ballasts and the ones i used said hps/mh on the label. But no idea if a mh ballast would run hps too. I would say yes and try it but you can ask in the lightsection here on riu or at your hydrostore first.
Tell the guy you ask exactly what ballast youre talking about ( brand & model number)

Turning the plants realy worked nice for me with one bulb in center.
the buds all get the same amount of light in the given timeframe of a few weeks/month of flowering.
when I did not turn them for too long I noticed the part of the bud facing the bulb developed way more than the rest of the bud. This made the backside of the bud where it will see just shadow look flat and underdeveloped.

You dont have to turn exactly in 45 degree angles.... you will see from how the bud is growing how much to turn. Its simple... just visual judgement

Edit

When you use ten twenty or more bulbs it is a good idea to hang two or three 1000 watters horizontal above the plants... a bit higher above than when using only horizontal lighting is good imo


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 28, 2015)

Btw what medium youre in?

Support sticks of plastic or bamboo were helpful too. I just used a piece of insulated wire attached to the stick to hold branches with too big buds to prevent them from snapping and leaning too much to the bulb as well


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 28, 2015)

Here is a picture from krusty where he is showing the benefits of hanging bulbs vertically.






When you love big trees just google for krusty freedom bucket
he was the first vertical guru from overgrow

God bless the one and only krusty

Peace


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 3, 2015)

BigDaddy17 said:


> Yes its at a friend of mines house so i cant just change the conditions instantly , unfortunatly thats our problem . we have researched a lot on YouTube and are playing around with nutrients a little its our first grow and ive heard its usually terrible the first time


I took an older 1,000 watt HPS light setup which hung vertically decades ago when last used. I ordered a bargain cool-tube, a new bulb, and now the light hangs horizontally like my other smaller lights. It's worth the price. Look online, there's bargains on a lot of fixtures. I almost bought a basic aluminum reflector, but the cool tube was barely more $$. That light is currently lighting a 4' x 8' area about six feet tall with a variety of heights of plants. Later i may add a 250 or 400 for intensity as the plants finish flowering. Plants veg well under 250 or 400. The 1,000 watt is on 12 hours and will have plants put in as they get big enough, sexed as female, or to make an indeterminate plant admit that it's a male. On the first time comment...if you're using good soil, don't add anything. I can't comment on hydro, but adding nutrients to Ocean Forest causes many plants to get nitrogen burn. If you're not trying to be an all-dirt, no chemicals or added fertilizers, then it is safe and reliable to give your plants very light nutrients with every watering. Let the pots the plants are growing in get to the point where they feel light, or wait to see a little plant wilt before watering. Those are two common plant killers: too much fertilizer, too much watering. They need to dry out between watering.


----------



## Sal Baretta (Dec 9, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Hi Big Daddy
> 
> What I did when I started to grow vertical (first time one bulb) to prevent buds from growing into my bulb was, i used to turn my plants every couple of days in a ~45 degree angle. I had concerns doing it at the beginning because i thought it could cause stress but the plants seemed to love it. No cage needed. Harvested fat round buds. Way bigger buds than when I grew horizontal style.Using five bulbs per four plants is the real fun imo
> 
> ...


i would use flat white paint instead of mirrors deff. aim a flash light at a mirror and hen at a white board see witch one reflects better...


----------



## Sal Baretta (Dec 9, 2015)

Sal Baretta said:


> i would use flat white paint instead of mirrors deff. aim a flash light at a mirror and hen at a white board see witch one reflects better...


i use 10x10 tents great all around... light, temps,ordor,


----------



## bravedave (Dec 9, 2015)

Sal Baretta said:


> i would use flat white paint instead of mirrors deff. aim a flash light at a mirror and hen at a white board see witch one reflects better...


Agreed. I used a satin exterior white paint. The satin is only slightly less reflective but more durable and easier to wipe down.


----------



## Sal Baretta (Dec 10, 2015)

True brother you in the states?


----------



## Sal Baretta (Dec 10, 2015)

I lived in New Jersey now moved back to my homeland Italy in April miss the states ...


----------



## bravedave (Dec 10, 2015)

Sal Baretta said:


> True brother you in the states?





Sal Baretta said:


> I lived in New Jersey now moved back to my homeland Italy in April miss the states ...


Yes and good to here.


----------

